# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge. July 2015 - June 2016.



## Tawa

Greetings Heretics!

A new Army Painting Challenge will be starting on the 1st July now that the previous challenge has finished. The Army Painting Challenge is designed to help people get motivated to paint a good portion of their armies over a period of twelve months. You have to paint a complete unit a month, every month. If you complete the challenge, besides having a nice (new?) shiny painted army, you will also receive a Heresy Award , the Baton of the Grand Marshall.








Isn't that pretty? :laugh:

The challenge will be starting at the beginning of July, as listed above so get those models ready. Please post any questions and I will try to answer as soon as I can.

*The Challenge Rules*​
At the beginning of each month I am going to open a new thread for the challenge. Post a picture of the unit before it has been painted. A picture of the completely painted unit needs to be posted before the end of the month. At the end of the month each thread will be closed.
I may allow small extensions to a thread from time to time as sometimes I'm away.

Every quarter, I shall post a thread with a list of the number of entries each person in the challenge has completed to date.

There is nothing stopping you from creating your own WIP thread if you want to, but to meet the challenge you need to post a completed unit in the appropriate challenge thread. And just like gaming there is no point cheating on this, you are only cheating yourself.

The definition of a unit for this is a squad, a character, monstrous creature, a vehicle or squadron of vehicles. This can be from different game systems and is not limited to the GW ranges. The army does not have to be ‘new’, so an army that has been started is fine, just remember the point is to paint a minimum 10 units.


You will be allowed to enter units from up to two different armies - even 2 different game systems if you want. You may also enter terrain pieces that count as fortifications. So for instance you may start with three months of doing Space Marines, but decide you need to get some of your Skaven painted and spend another couple of months painting those, then switch back to Space Marines for a month and paint a Fortress of Redemption.
Generic scenery is not a valid entry however.

There is no limit to the amount of times you switch between the two armies, but once selected, entries from these two armies will be the only ones eligible. Also there is no need to choose another army if you think you can do the whole challenge with a single army.

Regarding Allies (ie 40k), I will allow the minimum of 1 HQ and 1 Troops. By this I mean that if you are painting Imperial Guard, you could paint a SM Captain and Tactical Squad and count it towards your Primary Army. If you were to then paint a second Tactical Squad I would then count the SM's as your Secondary Army.

The challenge is to enter units so that you can have a nicely painted army at the end. I do not expect the entire army to be FOC legal. There is no real hard and fast rules about what will be acceptable over the course of the challenge but you should stick to the spirit of the challenge. Do not, for example, enter ten single minature HQ choices over ten months and expect it to constitute an army. I do keep an eye on what people are entering and will let you know if you are no keeping to the spirit of the challenge.
Also, there are a multitude of different systems out there and sometimes a "unit" might only be a single model but please don't take the piss and enter multiple units of such a type.

Everybody entering the challenge will be allowed to have two 'Too much real life to paint!' tickets that they can use. This means you can have two months in the year where we will not expect any pictures of painted mini's. There is no need to advise me of these as a missing month will be marked as a Too much life ticket automatically when I do the book keeping.

There may also be a single Double Month were you can enter two units. When - if - that occurs however, will be a surprise. 


T.


----------



## Nordicus

Nordicus signing up, as always. Let's get this 3rd year in the bag folks!

I will be entering the continuation of my *Chaos Space Marines* and *Chaos Daemons*.

Let's have a record this year peeps - Sign up!


----------



## Haskanael

ah what the hell, I might as well join in this time.
a good chance to beef up the start I made with my *Ultramarines* and *Blood Angels*.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos

I wish to enter since this is perfect for making sure I continue my hobby. I will have my Dark Angels and a Sisters of Battle allied unit, solely because I like the look of St. Celestine and wish to paint her.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'll see if I can muster my painting mojo again and try and get my BA Germans done over the course of the year.


----------



## Relise

Excellent, I'm up for this again.

I'll start off with my Orks I think


----------



## Moriouce

Moriouce signing up! My Eldar will be expanded the coming year and I hope to finish painting my Waagh! Aswell! 
Good luck everybody!


----------



## R_Squared

I'm in, my Orks need finishing, and I can't stop adding to the army!
I may also be painting up my Legion of Everblight too, I'd like to get that started and seeing as I am in the middle of painting a green tide, you may thank me for breaking up the endless horde of slugga boyz. :grin:


----------



## Drohar

I am up for this year and going to complete it (unlike last year).
I have my kitchen table robbed to serve as my new painting table to my living room, did it two days ago for this competition. 

Also I will pledge to paint 30 termagants or hormagaunts per month until I am completely finished with them. I think I have around 150 in total???? maybe slightly less or more.

Then hoping to start and finish my Militarum Tempestus army, but might not have time to finish it but surely will start it.


----------



## Nordicus

Haskanael said:


> ah what the hell, I might as well join in this time.





Vorag of Strigos said:


> I wish to enter





Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll see if I can muster my painting mojo again and try and get my BA Germans done over the course of the year





Relise said:


> Excellent, I'm up for this again.





Moriouce said:


> Moriouce signing up!





R_Squared said:


> I'm in, my Orks need finishing,





Drohar said:


> I am up for this year and going to complete it (unlike last year).


So the question is; Who is up (along with me) on doing a perfect score? That means 14 entries in total over the course of 11 months; 11 completed months and completing all 3 double-months.

Do I see anyone raising their hand for the extreme version of the challenge?


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> So the question is; Who is up (along with me) on doing a perfect score? That means 14 entries in total over the course of 11 months; 11 completed months and completing all 3 double-months.
> 
> Do I see anyone raising their hand for the extreme version of the challenge?


Challenge accepted.


----------



## R_Squared

Nothing like adding a bit of pressure to a totally voluntary endeavour, I'm up for that. :grin:


----------



## Roganzar

Nordicus said:


> So the question is; Who is up (along with me) on doing a perfect score? That means 14 entries in total over the course of 11 months; 11 completed months and completing all 3 double-months.
> 
> Do I see anyone raising their hand for the extreme version of the challenge?


I'm game for the Army Challenge and @Nordicus' challenge as well. Figure, if I'm going to enter, why not go overboard.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

@Nordicus, don't you mean 15 entries? 12 months and 3 double entries? 


Cue DP jokes.


----------



## Kreuger

I guess I'm in as well. I have so many chaos units waiting to be painted I could complete the @Nordicus ninja warrior painting challenge 3 times over and still have projects remaining. 

But as with last year's comp, my real life is unusually invasive to my hobby time.


----------



## Moriouce

Tawa said:


> Greetings Heretics!
> 
> There may also be a single Double Month were you can enter two units. When - if - that occurs however, will be a surprise.
> 
> T.





Nordicus said:


> So the question is; Who is up (along with me) on doing a perfect score? That means 14 entries in total over the course of 11 months; 11 completed months and completing all 3 double-months.
> 
> Do I see anyone raising their hand for the extreme version of the challenge?


As I read the rules 13 entries is the roof this coarse. 12 month and maybe a single double. 

Well I'm not shy of pressure! Bring it on @Nordicus!


----------



## Mmbob

Nordicus said:


> So the question is; Who is up (along with me) on doing a perfect score? That means 14 entries in total over the course of 11 months; 11 completed months and completing all 3 double-months.
> 
> Do I see anyone raising their hand for the extreme version of the challenge?


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!

You know me. I'm stupid and throw myself into idiotic adventures like 2500 points orks vs demonkin without putting any dakka on the table :good:

I'm in!


----------



## Nordicus

Moriouce said:


> As I read the rules 13 entries is the roof this coarse. 12 month and maybe a single double.





Khorne's Fist said:


> @Nordicus, don't you mean 15 entries? 12 months and 3 double entries?


Apparently I was wrong on both accounts; Last year there were 12 months and 2 double months, resulting in 14 entries. I know this as I completed this last year with a perfect score of 14.

It all depends on how many double-months we get, but I will try and keep track of it.

And it is AWESOME to see so many on this. Way to go guys - Seriously! :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger

Sounds like fun and would give me some motivation to get some painting done, the unit of skeletons i have been working on for over 2 years is testament to my pace. 

I'm in! :good:


----------



## Tawa

Twelve entrants so far :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Keep 'em coming guys - let's go for a record!


----------



## Drohar

@Nordicus, might as well go for your idea, not as I am doing anything else...
*Hi, boss. I am calling sick today - again, this persistant cough/fever I've been having is back again*


----------



## Howzaa

Hell I'll give it a go even with Nord rules


----------



## Tha Tall One

I would like to try this year, but as I'm also starting with my master coming september so I might have to bow out anyway but:

Do you absolutely have to choose 2 armies to paint for? I have a few different armies that I switch between when painting and a lot of side projects.
@Nordicus, I'd like to see whether I'm man enough to take you up on your challenge, but as this is my first time I'll be happy to pull trough the normal one unscathed.


----------



## Tawa

Tha Tall One said:


> Do you absolutely have to choose 2 armies to paint for?


Nope, one is fine. Having a second army on the go is purely optional


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'm in. Not gonna promise anything remotely resembling a perfect score, though...


----------



## Tha Tall One

Tawa said:


> Nope, one is fine. Having a second army on the go is purely optional


But three isn't?


----------



## Tawa

.....?


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, I will try and crack out the rest of my Astra Militarum/Imperial Guard and some Adeptus Mechanicus allies for them as well. I'll try to measure up this year Nord, after falling short at the post last time!


----------



## Lord of the Night

My Skitarii and I are in. My second army will either be Chaos Space Marines or whatever is in the Age of Sigmar boxset.


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger

Not sure which army to do, Vampire counts, Death Guard or Imperial guard. 

To much pressure all ready :cray:


----------



## R_Squared

Which ones would you be disappointed not to paint?


----------



## The Gunslinger

R_Squared said:


> Which ones would you be disappointed not to paint?


Well Vampire counts are my favourite and oldest army, so i would be sad not to make any progress on them, however i am worried by the massive unit size, not sure i can get that much done every month.

Maybe i can do a unit over 2 months and squeeze a quick small unit for something else on the odd months.


----------



## madfly-art

I will be entering with my vostroyans.
I have a lot of miniatures that I divided into 5-6 men squads, with only 1 lonely officer spare.
All of the squads will have an officer and a special weapon, sometimes a vox-caster, medic or a heavy weapon. Plus 2 of 3 command squads with additional junior officer. For double months maybe I'll do a sentinel or a tank as an extra, we'll see.
All metal, all in lustrous red fatiuges with gold and wood trim. Just classical.


----------



## Tawa

Tomorrow is the day boys and girls. Best get those brushes ready! :good:




madfly-art said:


> divided into 5-6 men squads


....?


----------



## Tawa

Month One is open!

Have at ye, ye scabrous dogs! :crazy:


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> Month One is open!
> 
> Have at ye, ye scabrous dogs! :crazy:


Finaly I can start painting!!!!!!


----------



## madfly-art

Vostroyans 6x 5-men squad 2x 6-men squad 2x 6-men command squad


----------



## Roganzar

Time to start those Kataphran Destroyers.


----------



## Tawa

madfly-art said:


> Vostroyans 6x 5-men squad 2x 6-men squad 2x 6-men command squad


Can they take 5man squads?


----------



## madfly-art

Seems that only platoon command squad is a 5-men squad, rest should be 10-men. I dont have enought vostroyans to do so, so im out. But surely such an army would be in spirit of this challenge, so maybe judges will allow it? Vostroyans are quite expensive and hard to come by and I do have a lot of work and not much spare time for such challenge, so I would't be able to paint 25 vostroyans for each month.


----------



## Tawa

A 25man platoon could be split over two months as a ten and a fifteen. The aim is to finish up with a painted, table-ready army


----------



## madfly-art

Well the vostroyans should be an exception as I have only 50 of them total. Seems a bit unfair that there may be a 6-men eldar squad and not this. Your call.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I think I'll go with a Nebelwerfer for my BA Germans. Pics to follow.


----------



## The Gunslinger

madfly-art said:


> Well the vostroyans should be an exception as I have only 50 of them total. Seems a bit unfair that there may be a 6-men eldar squad and not this. Your call.


You dont have to paint a whole platoon each month, just a ten man squad, atleest thats my understanding. You could do a platoon over 3 months, then sprinkle in some other stuff.

I think he just means it has to be a force legal squad, eldar can have a squad of 6, imperial guard cant.


----------



## Tawa

The Gunslinger said:


> I think he just means it has to be a force legal squad, eldar can have a squad of 6, imperial guard cant.


Beat me to it matey 

"Force-legal" is probably the best way to put it


----------



## Loli

Query. 

Looking to start and just read the rules. Read the part about allies. However my question is for my Ad Mech. I'm planning to use the War Covocation gaming wise. Now if I chose Cult Mechanicus as my first army would this mean Skitarii would therefore count as my second army, or do I get leeway in this so it counts as one army. Either option is fine, but if it's the first I'll just choose my Sisters or 30k to be my primary army.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Realized that, although I have already submitted my entry for this month, I haven't actually signed up on here. So this is me, signing up. I will be continuing to grow my 30k Emperor's Children legion.

Don't suppose there's a "I've run out of organs to sell and so can't afford any new minatures this month" card I can use? :wink:


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> Query.
> 
> Looking to start and just read the rules. Read the part about allies. However my question is for my Ad Mech. I'm planning to use the War Covocation gaming wise. Now if I chose Cult Mechanicus as my first army would this mean Skitarii would therefore count as my second army, or do I get leeway in this so it counts as one army. Either option is fine, but if it's the first I'll just choose my Sisters or 30k to be my primary army.


If you build the minimum required units for an Allied Force with your Skitarii, then it would still count as your first army. If you went "all in" painting Skitarii then yeah, it'd be your second army. 



Deus Mortis said:


> Don't suppose there's a "I've run out of organs to sell and so can't afford any new minatures this month" card I can use? :wink:


No. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Tawa said:


> No. :laugh:


Oh :cray:


----------

